# Cerasee Tea?



## ms jadu (Feb 18, 2003)

Down in Jamaica, we drink a tea called Cerasee(also known known as wash out) to rid our bodies of toxins. My father recommended that i drink this tea to clear up my acne, and to stop hair loss. While it worked, the cerasee(which i drank daily) started to make me lose weight, so i stopped immediately. My question for the posters is, are there any alternative teas to drink that has the same effect, but doesn't effect my weight?


----------



## Integrity (Feb 18, 2003)

ohhh, do you get this cerasee thing in the US or europe or u gotta go to jamaica?? please put this post in the health and fitness forum. /images/graemlins/laugh.gif


----------



## ms jadu (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh, I just posted back in the skin forum! You can get this tea anywhere.


----------



## Julia (Feb 18, 2003)

This tea is known for its health benefits. Jamaican's swear by it, but is it ever bitta!  /images/graemlins/ohwell.gif  

However if it made you lose weight I may reconsider it.


----------



## azul11 (Feb 18, 2003)

is it one of those things where it cleanses your body so you can absorb the nutrients that your body needs and it may work for hair as well. i am trying to understand how this works. i THINK i have seen this in health food stores if i am not mistaken i think this was near stuff like ashanti and other cleansing drinks. God bless you all.


----------



## ms jadu (Feb 18, 2003)

See its funny because my mother drinks it religously, and it has made no effect on her weight. However, when my sister and I drank it, we both lost weight. But it has some great benefits. There is a site called www.blackherbals.com that has some info about it. and yes, we yardies swear by de herbal tings dem!lol


----------



## rosebud (Feb 18, 2003)

Is this the same as senna?


----------



## ms jadu (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm not really sure, but I know that Cerasee has alot of names.


----------



## ms jadu (Feb 18, 2003)

according to the blackherbals link, it is also called achochilla, karela, balsam apple, madian apple, and mexicaine.


----------



## canuck (Feb 18, 2003)

ugh! cerasee (pro. sir-si) tea taste bad bwoy... lose weight eh? hmmmm....  /images/graemlins/smile.gif no still, it still tastes horrible /images/graemlins/frown.gif
sorry.

it brings back memories of ja though, and the 'washouts' we used to have with castor oil. Made your complexion glow...


----------



## ms jadu (Feb 18, 2003)

lol. Oh gosh, do you remeber having to take bittas?


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 18, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*ms jadu said:*
lol. Oh gosh, do you remeber having to take bittas?    

[/ QUOTE ]

Absolutely!  Cerasse, castor oil, cod liver oil. YUCK!!  Thanks God those days are over.  But you know our parents DID know what they were doing.  Kept us real healthy.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## elliot (Feb 18, 2003)

Here is some quick information about Cerasee, but before you start using this for weight loss, please do some research cause this stuff is powerful. 

Cerasee is derived from Momordica Charantia, which the actual plant. It has several common names (cerasee, peria balsam-apple, bitter-melon, and balsam pear to name a few.)

My friend's mom uses it too. Something about diabetes, insulin, and sugar conversion... , but apparently it helps to suppress your sugar cravings when you are taking it. However, this stuff is no joke, so do your research before you starting using it. DO NOT USE IF PREGNANT or attempting to conceive. Here is a link if you want more info. http://momordica.allbio.org/


----------



## elliot (Feb 18, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*ms jadu said:*
, are there any alternative teas to drink that has the same effect, but doesn't effect my weight?   

[/ QUOTE ]

Horsetail Tea is supposedly good for skin-related problems because of its high silicon content, which is good for your hair too! HTH   /images/graemlins/drunk.gif


----------



## Armyqt (Feb 18, 2003)

Elliot, the link's not working.


----------



## zoya_j (Feb 18, 2003)

Boy, you couldn't pay me to drink cerasee or eat aloe. Cod liver oil and olive oil, no problem.But those first two no way. Cerasee is excellent for your health, I'm from the Bahamas and if you have any ailments cerasee boiled with sour lime will cure it. I try to wash my hair and bathe in sage at least once a week, it's very good for the skin and hair.I try to do the aloe treatments too, but it always gets in my mouth, boy I can't stand that. I can't think of any other tea that you could drink only aloe I remember when I was a small there used to be something you could buy called aloe bitters or something like that. Why don't you try drinking the cerasee less or watering it down. Maybe once week or one whole week out of a month or every other day. I'll ask my grammy and see if she knows about another tea. I never heard of anybody losing weight from drinking serasee, but it makes sense since it's used for "cleaning out."


----------



## elliot (Feb 18, 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
*Armyqt said:*
Elliot, the link's not working.     

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry.  Here is the correct link.
http://momordica.allbio.org/


----------



## ms jadu (Feb 19, 2003)

I never heard of anybody losing weight from drinking serasee, but it makes sense since it's used for "cleaning out."  

[/ QUOTE ]  

I didnt either until it started happening. It made me use the bathroom very frequently. It did a great job of cleansing my body, but weight just kept coming off. Not massive weight. Anyhow, that was the main reason why i stopped taking this tea. Right now, I would like to add on a few lbs. I think eliott recommended Horsetail Tea, which has what the results I'm looking for.


----------



## sj10460 (Sep 16, 2012)

bump.......


----------



## manter26 (Sep 16, 2012)

I had no idea it was spelled that way. Are you drinking it sj10460 ?


----------



## sj10460 (Sep 16, 2012)

no but thinking about getting some. My auntie said it will help with my eczema


----------



## manter26 (Sep 16, 2012)

I wish I had seen this sooner. My mom just got back from JA, 2 weeks ago. There's a Trini grocer by me. I wonder if they drink it. I could also use some real peppermint tea.


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK (Sep 16, 2012)

I've had my mum force cerasee on me many times. I guess I've just got used to the taste as I'm always taking it if I ever have any belly issues. I never really notice any weight change with it, I will definitely pay more attention when I'm drinking next. 
I think they sell it in tea bags in the uk in most large supermarkets, I get mine from asda

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MonaRae (Sep 16, 2012)

I drank if for relief of menstrual cramps.  Works like a charm!


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 17, 2012)

Just asked DH who's a fitness nut and he says Oolong or Pu Erh tea will do the job.  If you're taking vits I would suggest adding some fresh lemon for the vitamin C which helps the body to absorb/adsorb.  Reading that back doesn't even make sense to me, I hope someone else can chime in.


----------



## RockCreak (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok a coworker just gave me some of this and my goodness is it bitter.  Man I'm having a hard time swallowing this stuff but if the benefits out weighs the risk.. I'm gain!


----------



## SimJam (Sep 17, 2012)

rosebud said:


> Is this the same as senna?


nope senna is a laxative ... also bitter

I hate cerasee ... but yes its good for skin issues (bathing/sopping the skin with it)


----------



## beloved1bx (Sep 17, 2012)

RockCreak said:


> Ok a coworker just gave me some of this and my goodness is it bitter.  Man I'm having a hard time swallowing this stuff but if the benefits out weighs the risk.. I'm gain!



Try mixing in a teaspoon/tablespoon of lemon juice with the tea. It has made it slightly more bearable to drink for me. It is pretty awful tasting stuff, LoL.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Sep 20, 2012)

Is Cerasse the same as Bitter Melon?


----------



## ctosha (Sep 20, 2012)

MissBermuda said:


> Is Cerasse the same as Bitter Melon?



I would like to know as well I called the health food store and asked if he carried cerasee and he said "we have it by the western name of bitter melon."


----------



## ElegantExotic (Sep 20, 2012)

I googled, and yes it is Bitter Melon. Some other names are:

African Cucumber, Ampalaya, Balsam Pear, Balsam-Apple, Balsambirne, Balsamine, Balsamo, Bitter Apple, Bitter Cucumber, Bitter Gourd, Bittergurke, Carilla Fruit, Carilla Gourd, Cerasee, Chinli-Chih, Concombre Africain, Courge Amère, Cundeamor, Fructus Mormordicae Grosvenori, Karavella, Kathilla, Karela, Kareli, Kerala, Kuguazi, K'u-Kua, Lai Margose, Margose, Melón Amargo, Melon Amer, Momordica, Momordica charantia, Momordica murcata, Momordique, Paroka, Pepino Montero, Poire Balsamique, Pomme de Merveille, P'u-T'ao, Sorosi, Sushavi, Vegetable insulin, Wild Cucumber, Goya, etc.

caraille or carilley- Trinidad
asorosi or assorosie- Haiti
carilla- Guyana
Karela- in Hindi
sopropo- Suriname
cundeamor- Puerto Rico

So you may be able to find the tea under other names. They even have pills/ capsules and powder...


----------



## Qualitee (Sep 20, 2012)

According to most Jamaicans, Cerasee cursse most ailments


----------



## ElegantExotic (Sep 20, 2012)

I just bought some bitter melon tea on ebay for $3.99. The Cerasee tea doesn't ship to Bermuda, but is around $2.00 for those who may be interested...


----------



## guyanesesista (Sep 22, 2012)

Steeped about a tablespoon of this demon tea and have it in my hand here. Laaawwwwddddddd this stuff bitter. It's the worst thing I've ever tasted, first time too. I don't know how I'm gonna do this. Maybe add some maple syrup and lemon juice? Help me


----------



## guyanesesista (Sep 22, 2012)

Left side scalp is tingling. erplexed


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 22, 2012)

Cerasee,yuck!


----------



## guyanesesista (Sep 22, 2012)

JerriBlank I'm still sipping.


----------



## Xaragua (Sep 22, 2012)

Qualitee said:


> According to most Jamaicans, Cerasee cursse most ailments



Haitians too, my mom has a pot boiling every single day.


----------



## guyanesesista (Sep 23, 2012)

So um nothing has happened yet. What's supposed to happen? Is it supposed to be boiled or steeped? How long am I supposed to use it?


----------



## ctosha (Sep 23, 2012)

Im on my way to west indian food store today to see if they have some cerasee. Foolish me i went to the health food store bought some Bitter Melon, I was pre-occupied with something else placed the box in a bag with garbage to take out.


----------



## guyanesesista (Sep 23, 2012)

@ctosh according to what I've read bitter melon is the fruit that comes from the same tree. Other places call it that too depending on where you go so you should be good.

Eta: I woke up extremely dehydrated.


----------



## ctosha (Sep 23, 2012)

I just bought the cerasee tea and I notice it is more bitter tasting than the one marked "bitter melon" It brought back memories as a kid when my parents gave me this and cod liver oil...lol


----------

